# Consulta cuota sindical y declaración de la renta



## Kaerv (14 Abr 2009)

Hola.

Por cuotas a sindicatos, he pagado este año 51 euros. ¿Deberían "devolvérmelo" todo en la declaración de la renta, o solo un porcentaje? (lo digo porque, de ponerla a no ponerla, apenas me devuelven unos 12 euros más).

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Abr 2009)

Está bien lo que te sale.

Las cuotas sindicales se considera como gastos deducibles, y lo que hace es restartelo de la renta disponible, en definitiva, dejas de pagar el tipo marginal (depende de tus ingresos) de esos 51€, que en tu caso parece ser que es de 24%.

Salu2.

*___________________
Guía Fiscal 2009
www.preguntasfrecuentes.net - La respuesta a todas sus dudas*


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (14 Abr 2009)

Kaerv dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Por cuotas a sindicatos, he pagado este año 51 euros. ¿Deberían "devolvérmelo" todo en la declaración de la renta, o solo un porcentaje? (lo digo porque, de ponerla a no ponerla, apenas me devuelven unos 12 euros más).
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



La cuota sindical no es una deducción de cuota sino que reduce la base imponible a la que se aplica el tipo de gravamen, por lo que sólo te "devuelven" una parte.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (14 Abr 2009)

Realizas tu declaración en una hacienda foral o en la estatal?? 

(creo que no influye para nada pero siempre queda muy bien hacer esa pregunta)


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Abr 2009)

Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 dijo:


> La cuota sindical no es una deducción de cuota sino que reduce la base imponible a la que se aplica el tipo de gravamen, por lo que sólo te "devuelven" una parte.



Efectivamente, tal y como dije, las cuotas sindicales se consideran como gastos deducibles, y resta de la base imponible, y de allí que le baje sólo el tipo marginal sobre la cuota pagada, que en este caso es un 24%, el tipo mínimo.

Salu2.


----------



## Furby (14 Abr 2009)

Igual se entiende más así: Hacienda no te "regala" la cuota sindicial o dicho de otra forma, no te la paga.

La cuota la pagas tú. Hacienda únicamente te exime de pagar el 100% del impuesto del IRPF que correspondería a la cantidad de la cuota sindical.

Esto es así porque entiende que ese dinero, a pesar de que lo has ganado a través de la nómina, no te lo quedas tú para uso y disfrute personal, sino que lo destinas a un uso social reconocido por el Estado. 

Por eso las donaciones y las colegiaciones obligatorias también se deducen, por poner un ejemplo. Ese dinero, tal como entra en tu cuenta corriente sale (en el último caso de forma obligatoria) por lo que no es un dinero que realmente "ganes" como patrimonio y por lo tanto, te "devuelven" la parte del impuesto IRPF que has pagado por él.

No sé si me he explicado


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2009)

Alguien puede poner la lista de cosas que deducen y desgravan para la declaración?? por curiosidad...


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Alguien puede poner la lista de cosas que deducen y desgravan para la declaración?? por curiosidad...



En este enlace hay una lista de gastos deducibles:
Gastos deducibles en la renta.

Salu2.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (15 Abr 2009)

Las deducciones generales estatales son por vivienda (compra o alquiler), cuentas ahorro-empresa o ahorro-vivienda, deducciones al régimen especial para nuevos autónomos, incentivos de actividades económicas, donaciones y deducciones de rentas generadas en Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla. También la cuota sindical, planes de previsión social (plan de pensiones privado) y cambios de la estructura familiar (hijos nuevos, hijos recién emancipados o unión civil...)

Las deducciones que se quedan en el tintero son casi todas autonómicas, en Galicia hay (o había) una deducción del 30 por cien de la cuota del ADSL durante el primer año.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (15 Abr 2009)

Me estoy acordando que el año pasado la Seguridad Social cambió de criterio respecto a los seguros médicos privados que algunas empresas pagan junto a la nómina —seguros Caser, Adeslas... para Hacienda son imponibles—, antes no había que cotizar a la SS por la cuota del seguro pero ahora sí. ¿Una subida de impuestos camuflada?


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Abr 2009)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Las deducciones que se quedan en el tintero son casi todas autonómicas, en Galicia hay (o había) una deducción del 30 por cien de la cuota del ADSL durante el primer año.



Sigue habiéndola, al menos para la declaración de ahora.

Salu2


----------



## JB12 (8 Abr 2011)

En q casilla d la Renta 2010 va la reducción x cuota sindical???? gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Abr 2011)

Casilla 011.

Salu2.
_________
Guía fiscal 2011 - te ayudamos a hacer la declaración de la renta


----------

